# Lima Norte | Distritos emprendedores



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Yo diria *ATORRANTE* que se deja llevar por los prejuicios, como creador del thread exijo que borre esos dos tags que no he escrito, de no ser asì notificarè a la moderaciòn para que sancione al decerebrado mental.
> 
> PD: Sobretodo por "Te meto cuchillo"


horrorosos los tags y están en todas partes :S


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Inkandrew9 said:


> .
> 
> luism90 ¿Què parte de Los Olivos has visitado? Quièn sabe si me doy un tiempo y "peino" la zona ... :lol:


La avenida Las Palmeras y una donde había un Santa Isabel.En el verano del 2002.
Años después pasé por una zona (Los Alisos o algo así) que estaba al lado de una carretera.
No me ubico en Lima Norte.


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

mas fotos please


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Buenas fotos!, este año pase un fin de semana en Comas por la Tupac Amaru, mas o menos por la altura del Fe y Alegria, al principio andaba medio asustado pero luego vi lo acogedoras que eran las personas, ademas conoci el sinchi roca, muy chvr ese parque.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

>< qué enfermos los tags...!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què triste es corroborar que a travès de unos simples tags se vea el grado de ignorancia y de prejuicios de algunos foristas, hasta quizà algo de revanchismo, pero buehh .. son como trolls escudados en una relativa "impunidad" ... En fin ... Mientras tanto los vecinos de esta zona de Lima Metropolitana hacen todo lo posible por seguir adelante.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Respondiendo ...

Jean Pierre, te doy la razòn, hay muchas cosas por hacer bien lo sabemos, ya que al parecer hemos frecuentado los mimos espacios, lo bueno es que poco a poco se suma la voluntad de los vecinos para cambiar el panorama y tener un mejor lugar donde vivir.

Doctor Zero, concuerdo contigo sobre el Centro Cìvico, aunque se han retrasado bastante en concluir las obras, segùn lo que he leido ... porque el àrea donde se ha construido estaba destinada para uso público, como parques ... Lo ùnico que puedo decir es que, desde que me mudè, esa àrea era un pampòn, sin uso alguno, serìa màs facil ir a este Centro Cìvico que movilizarse hasta el actual que està màs arriba de la Av. Tupac Amaru ... pero buehh ... ya se estàn haciendo efectivas las sanciones.

The Crema, grax x la contribuciòn. ¿De què parte de Los Olivos son las fotos?

dlHC84, creo que el Sinchi tiene un àrea aprox de 54 hectáreas.

Bajo, es en Comas, aunque no logro decifrar de què zona.

Tyrone, el Sinchi a mejorado mucho, espero que siga asì y mejore mucho màs.

Luism90, creo que la zona a la que te refieres es la Av. Mayolo, por allì viven algunos tìos mìos.

Renzo, Fe y Alegrìa??? ... mmm creo que està por la Av. Belaunde, no ... o no :nuts: ??? No avisas ... :lol: Buehh ... por lo menos la pasaste bien kay:

Salu2 Koko, Josè Amadeo y ClauDia 

PD: Por lo menos alguien borrò un tag ...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Algunas fotos màs .....

Universidad Cèsar Vallejo



















UCH - Universidad de Ciencias y Humanidades










Palacio de la Juventud


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Una cosa es conocer un lugar por fotos y otra visitarlo. Yo personalmente me he quedado gratamente sorprendido con varios lugares de Comas, San Martin de Porres y Los Olivos. Hay urbanizaciones que lo tienen todo. Problemas hay en todas partes, no hay que dejarse llevar por tontos prejuicios.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo que falta es arborizar las bermas centrales de varias avenidas, para que luzca mejor.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Lima norte tiene mucho futuro.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Exelente thread Andres te felicito ... que bueno que cada dia se vea mejor LIMA NORTE...


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*en la foto de la Universidad de Ciencias y Humanidades se ve la escasez de verdor..si no me equivoco ahi mismo esta el ovalo naranjal? si es asi a que distrito pertenece? porque ese ovalo esta descuidadisimo, se veria muy bien con areas verdes en su totalidad.*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Los alrededores de la Universidad de Ciencias y Humanidades se ve desolador... :no:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Salu2 Koko, Josè Amadeo y ClauDia


Salu2


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

El Palacio de la Juventud sí me parece lamentable, ni siquiera sé por qué lleva ese nombre. Me parece una inversión poco necesaria.

Por otro lado, la UCV se ve mucho mejor en comparación con la otra universidad.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos. No conocía esta universidad, es decir sólo de nombre, es inmensa. Con respecto al verdor, falta en todo Lima.


----------



## andre91 (Aug 10, 2009)

Es cierto en los alrededores de la UCH no hay muchas areas verdes, sera porque esa zona es industrial y no le dan importancia al tema, pero a 100 metros comienza Comas y se ve un cambio drastico, me sorprende como ese distrito se preocupa por las areas verdes, ya les traere fotos para que lo vean.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

La zona de la UCH es la que corresponde al Intercambio entre Universitaria y Panamericana Norte, esa zona siempre ha sido desertica, ademas que algunos metros mas al sur se ve claramente como la Municipalidad de Los Olivos ha conseguido reverdecer la berma central de la Universitaria hasta su limite en Tomas Valle con SMP. En el home de la web de la UCV (www.ucvlime.edu.pe) se ve un flash con fotos del edificio desde muchos angulos. La UCV siempre se ha preocupado por mantener sus areas verdes (lo digo yo que soy alumno )


----------



## Tumithak (Nov 8, 2009)

Oscar10 said:


> *en la foto de la Universidad de Ciencias y Humanidades se ve la escasez de verdor..si no me equivoco ahi mismo esta el ovalo naranjal? si es asi a que distrito pertenece? porque ese ovalo esta descuidadisimo, se veria muy bien con areas verdes en su totalidad.*


Corrijanme si estoy equivocado, no deberia arborizar todo ese enorme intercambio EMAPE como parte de la concesion que tiene hasta ancon???, deberia tenerlo igual que el cruce de javier prado con evitamiento
es muy triste el espectaculo desolador de ese lugar,una buena arborizacion le vendria de maravillas a ese lugar desde el punto de vista paisajistico y ademas para combatir la contaminacion, es una enorme area desperdiciada


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Polìgono, te dirè que actualmente tanto el lloque Yupanqui, como el Sinchi Roca han mejorado mucho, es màs esa foto que ha posteado The Crema esta desactualizada, ahora hay un ingreso ... un poquito màs decente en el Lloque Yupanqui, el Sinchi con su "Mar" tambièn es una buena alternativa para recrearse por esta zona.


Ah pues bien, de todos modos, cuando yo lo visitaba por dentro era un bonito parque, muy bien cuidado, aunque eso sí era pequeño, el Sinchi Roca en cambio si era una cosa enorme, tanto que las veces que lo visité nunca llegué a recorrerlo completamente, y el mar que le han construido recientemente debe ser un lugar interesante para visitar y de seguro que en verano debe ser muy concurrido.


Pd. No tengo nada que ver con los tags que se pusieron en este thread ni en ninguno del jirón, yo nunca he utilizado espacios como la firma, el avatar y el subnick para aludir a algún forista luego de haber tenido alguna discusión subida de tono como si he visto que otros lo hacen, esto lo aclaro por lo que puedas estar creyendo que en parte lo dejas entrever en la página anterior, y un consejo, no te hagas tanta mala sangre con los tags, relájate y tómalo con calma, saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola :colgate:

David, es cierto, problemas hay en todas partes y , porsupuesto, no hay que dejarse llevar por los prejuicios.

Bajo, actualmente se le está poniendo empeño a la arborización de las avenidas, dentro de pocos años lucirán mejor. :colgate:

Dario, ajam ... hay que verlo con optimismo, tenemos mucho trabajo por hacer.

Oscar10, la zona a la que te refieres no es el Ovalo El Naranjal, si no mas bien es el Intercambio Vial del Norte, donde se cruzan la Av. Universitaria y la Av. Panamericana Norte, que tiene forma de trebol. El Ovalo Naranjal está más abajo, allí se encuentra un Maestro ACE HOME CENTER ... y sí ese óvalo está descuidado. Ahora, con respecto a la zona con la cual te confundiste, debo decir que esa zona es industrial, a lado de la UCH funciona la fabrica Costa y al otro lado de la avenida funciona una empresa de agregados o productos calcáreos, también otras empresas ligadas a la confección como COFACO o también metalmecánicas. Lo bueno es que se está avanzando en la arborización de la Av. Universitaria, tanto por el lado de Comas, como de Los Olivos, sólo falta el área del trebol ese en cuenstión.

Doctor Zero, el Palacio de la Juventud, supongo que funciona para promover actividades culturales, deportivas, de trabajo, etc para los jovenes de Los Olivos y de Lima Norte, no sé mucho de su misión y visión.

Lía, gracias por tu visita :colgate: ... sólo puedo decir que espero que dentro de pocos años ese trebol esté verde.

Andre91, creo que eso influye para que poco tomen en cuenta el tema de la arborización, pero eso está cambiando, un ejemplo es la Av. del Maestro Peruano, parece que tienen ganas de reverdecerla. Por cierto, bienvenidos los aportes, siempre y cuando tengan que ver con el tema y las fotos sean posteadas con tino. 

Jean Pierre, así que eres alumno de la UCV ...  
Buehh, entonces .... ¿Qué esperas para tomarle fotos a tu universidad y mostrarlas en el foro????

Polígono, recuerdo que cuando caminé por las afueras del Sinchi, un día de verano, había un montón de niños que estaban esperando su ticket para entrar al parque, de hecho, el Sinchi, es una buena alternativa para divertirse sin mucha inversión. Por cierto, nunca se me pasó por la cabeza el hecho de que tú hayas escrito algún tag ofensivo en este thread, aunque eso de escribir mi nombre (creo que fue alguien que vió mi perfil en facebook o que tengo agregado) si me molestó mucho. Lo que sí me jode es que escriban tags que dejan entrever tanta ignorancia y prejuicios hacia esta zona de Lima, ya que este thread puede ser visto en cualquier parte del mundo.

Tumithak, concuerdo, es un desperdicio que no esté arborizado ese trebol, espero que dentro de poco Los Olivos o alguna autoridad competente cambie ese panorama que he visto desde hace años.

Salu2 Christian y ClauDía 

Salu2 a to2 :cheers:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

La Universidad Cesar Vallejo se ve imponente, alguiem me podria decir que carreras se dictan en esa casa de estudios?

saludos


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

El problema es que me robaron el celular, y desde ahi me he quedado con el miedo a que me roben la camara de fotos, pero en algun momento lo hare.


----------



## santijm (Nov 23, 2006)

Me gusta el diseño de esa universidad se la ve muy moderna


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Alguien me puede decir para qué estan unas estructuras métalicas azules que están hara 3 años por la UCH (al lado de la ciclovia av universitaria que deberia llegar desde San Miguel hasta Carabayllo) yo creo que es para poner las bicicletas . En la estación matellini creo que también está planificado un sitio para guardar cletas en la futura estación del tropo que unirá chorrillos con comas pero ahora dicen que sólo llegará hasta el naranjal con lo que estas estructuras ya no servirán? me da pena cuando paso y no se les da un uso ,seguro que los choros las van a desmantelar para vender fierro por eso es menester que la muni de lima cumpla con lo que dijo de unir chorrilos con comas no sólo hasta naranjal encima se demoran y no cumplen!
Otra duda alguien sabe que harán con un terreno que está por la av universitaria entre la av el parral y mexico en comas y aveces están unos vendedores de plantas , por ahi me decian hace años que era un terreno para un hospital pero no creo porque ahora está el "nuevo" hospital molina en santa luzmila.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos!!!

Sam Conor, yo también creo que es para las bicicletas, ahora último están arreglando un poco más la verma central de la Av Universitaria, lo bueno es que la estructura sigue, no le ha pasado nada.

Unas fotos más ...

Johannes Gutemberg School










Calle



















Vista Nocturna


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me gustó mucho la foto nocturna, a Lima Norte le falta mucha organización distrital y bastante de ornato se percibe un lugar caótico.

saludos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El centro cívico luve interesante. ^^ Siempre me agradaron las dobles fachadas.

Saludos Andres :hi:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

buenas pics andres el centro civio se ve chevere


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Asignatura pendiente...*

Reconozco que no sé casi nada de Lima Norte,pero me alegra saber que hay zonas muy bonitas y sobretodo emprendedoras...algún día espero visitar esos lugares...el parque Sinchi Roca lo veo muy pero muy agradable...digno de una visita extensa...El Centro Cívico se vé espléndido..


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Se ve excelente el Centro Civico,solo un detalle..el poste de alumbrado publico, como que esta en una mala ubicacion.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El Centro Cívico se ve muy bien!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¡El colegio Johannes Gutenberg! Yo estuve allí de visita cuando tenía 5 años; recuerdo que me invitaron a recoger higos,,, y no los podía alcanzar. Después de 19 años logro verlo de nuevo, aunque sea en una foto.

No sé qué opinar del centro cívico municipal, pero no puedo decir que no me gusta. Bueno, tendría que ver más fotos. ¿Cuás es su utilidad?

En cuanto a lo del ornato, estamos en Lima; ni nuestro CBD se salva (marañas por todos lados, como botón de muestra), pero claro, espero que mejoren cada vez más. Hoy tuve una prueba en el Británico de San Martín de Porres, el cual, según he visto, le ha dado más prestancia a esa zona, que tal parece se llama "Los Jardines".

La vista nocturna: fuego en los ojos.


----------

